# Opportunity to move from Ireland to lloydminster Alberta



## Irish20 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey just looking for some advise. My husband has gotten offered a job in lloydminster & we are considering relocating with our 3 children. (11,6 & 3) husband wants to do it but I'm in 2 minds. My hearts saying no but my heads saying yes. I know it would be an amazing opportunity for us as a family but the thoughts of leaving my family behind scares me. 

Is there anyone that has made the move from Ireland that can offer some advise please. 

Thanx in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Homesickness is the major reason for immigration failure. There are many Irish have left the country in the past couple of years because the economy is disastrous with many unable to find good work to support their family. If you have decent work and a good standard of living why leave that, travel 4,000 miles into the unknown. OTOH, if you are struggling to find work and are concerned about your children's futures you are being given the chance to improve your lot in life. Lloydminster is smack bang in the centre of the country. It straddles two Provinces, so live on the Alberta side where taxes are lower. Most people report their children love it here. 
Your family won't/can't live your lives for you. With email and Skype people keep in touch on a daily basis. You will meet resistance from some family members but you must see past that if you're to live your lives successfully. 
The chance you've been offered won't happen every day so seize the day.


----------

